# Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography



## Chris W (Sep 18, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2017)

*Tuition:*

New York State Residents Tuition and Fees per semester: $9,365
Tuition: $5,065
Academic Excellence Fee: $4,300 *
Nonresidents and International Students Tuition and Fees per semester: $13,660
Tuition: $9,360 ($780 per credit)
Academic Excellence Fee: $4,300 *
* The Academic Excellence Fee supports facilities and equipment.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Dec 17, 2017)

The facilities at this school are amazing!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2018)

The Film School Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2018)

The Film School Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements


----------



## billmoree (Feb 7, 2020)

billmoree posted a new review on the film school  Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2021)

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 22, 2021)

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Cinematography has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

